# Number 3...



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

Getting closer I think. This was a nice ride with some straights, some flat twisties, seems to allow for a couple elevation changes, has 1 overpass - tunnel, and is spaced evenly enough to provide ample opportunity for landscaping. I found that it has a better feel than the first few before it because even though I have 36x80, not cramming every piece I could on it and pushing it out to the walls, seems to be the way to go. Any feedback? nd


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

That looks cool -- fast straights with a minimum of technical aspect to keep it interesting.

NOW -- Why are you watching tennis? Football is on.


----------



## Scafremon (Dec 11, 2006)

I like that layout, especially if you are running clockwise. The hairpin on the right makes me think you may be running counter clockwise though.

Do you have any bank track, like 12" banks? Reason I ask: Yesterday I was messing around with single pieces of bank track, and putting various straights and curves on each end, and using the assemblies in non-bank situations, such as elevation entries, and dips in the road. In a landscaped track, I could see lots of uses for banked pieces, especially on a 2 lane track. You can use them to make turns of a lesser radius then with normal curves.

Even though I am moving forward on a 4-lane set-up, if I see that things aren't working the way I had envisioned, I am going to consider going 2-lane, and incorporating some banked pieces.


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

Hey!

That does look like a nice layout...
I bet it's fun...

Scott


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Well...*

_*Not*_ on the tennis (watching that is).... I had been watching my usual Sunday fishing shows and "it" happened to come on. Yesterday I was up early to watch my Saturday morning fishing shows and "it" was already on. At 6:00 AM !!!... I must admit an occasional peek at the shorty skirts, but for the most part "it" was just on as I moved the pieces around. 

This one is just what you said 'doba There are 2 "gotcha" points, but I like that aspect on a small track... keeps ya awake. Otherwise it's just round and round. They are the 6" 1/8 sharp right after the tunnel right on the way up the incline and the same piece exiting the incline before going over the rise. Neither is too much of a concern after a couple laps. 

Yes to trying the partial bank pieces Scaf. In a smaller space it's not practical IMO. (I tried)... I needed longer entry and exit pieces. It can be done if you have more room though....probably will work good if you can stretch it out. The pieces will flex to a certain degree. 

thanks fer gawk'n.... nd Anyone else??


----------



## fastlap (Nov 11, 2007)

Me likey!!! Me likey alot :thumbsup:


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Another plus...*

All I have left are a couple 9" 1/4-turns, a few 15" straights, a chicane, and two 6" straights. I don't need to buy anything and used up most of what I had on hand. nd


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

So far I like this version best Dave. FWIW.

Good straights to stretch your legs...and just enough treachery to confound the uninitiated.

Lot's of realestate for the carpet baggers to move in and set up trackside. With two lanes there's enough room between elevations to satisfy your modeling jones.


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Dave,

I drove around on your last version with my pointer arrow (via t-jet mouse) a few laps....fish tailed a few times but, kept it going...nice layout.

Bob...zilla


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*just tweaked it....*

re-shaped the center incline. just didn't like the triangular look it had amongst all the rounded sections. seems a little better balanced now.

thanks for looking and your input !!!! :thumbsup: 

nuther D


----------

